

List of freely available physics books - vacipr
http://physics.stackexchange.com/questions/6157/list-of-freely-available-physics-books

======
amitdugar
Thank you so much for sharing this :)

So much to learn so less time ..

------
rivd
thank you.

------
frozenport
The following is a list of physics books I have the time to read.

~~~
factorizer
are you busy trying to learn the newest web application development framework?

~~~
frozenport
I am trying to implement an FDTD for Schroedinger's equation with the aim of
providing a theoretical backing for a certain kind of nanopore (like) sensor.

